# Colonoscopy prep...need diet advice.



## Guest

Hi. I amhaving my five-year colonoscopy at the end of this month. I'm going to a different gastro doc since my regular one has retired. I'll be taking the Golytely (not sure of the spelling) prep, since some of the others don't always clean me out enough. I have trouble drinking all that liquid so fast though. My new doc says I can start it at noon the day before and drink it more slowly--a glassful every 45 minutes. I'm hoping this works better. The last few times, when I had to drink a glass every 15 to 20 minutes, I got so nauseated. Have any of you tried starting the Golytely earlier and drinking it more slowly? Does it work better?Also, I've heard that eating a "light diet" for a few days before helps because you wo't have to drink so much of the liquid. But what is meant by a "light" diet?I've had a miserbale time with the prep each time, and could really use some advice. Thanks.


----------



## vikee

I sure hope it works drinking it slowly. I think I could do that too but even every 45 minutes is a lot for me. I can't hold down lots of water in a short time!!You will know if you get clear liquid. I think it will work!Maybe you should ask if you should use Ducolax if you don't run clear by a certain time, or use it too!I think a light diet means a liquid diet but not as strict a clear liquids.Hope someone else can answer this!------------------Take care, Forever Vikee


----------



## Guest

bump I really need some answers!


----------



## vikee

Maybe you should post this question also on the IBS Forum (main Forum)!------------------Take care, Forever Vikee


----------

